# Only Paper, really???



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Imagine my disbelief at this. All those ETF gold traders are trading paper with no gold to back it up. I never saw this one coming!!!

http://www.examiner.com/article/largest-dutch-bank-defaults-on-physical-gold-deliveries-to-customers

I guess all those conspiracy theorists who said there is 100 times more ETF gold than actual gold might have been right. It might be time to stop listening to the banks who were saying they had gold to back up every trade, huh? I wonder if the tin foil hat folks were correct in saying that the mortgage packages sold to investors sold the same mortgage over and over and over in many different packages. I'll have to watch CNNABCCBSFOX news tonight to catch the latest on this gold scam. It's big news so I'm sure they will be covering it in depth.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It was only one ETF that defaulted. According to this website there are 28 gold ETF's:

http://etf.stock-encyclopedia.com/category/gold-etfs.html

In theory, you could have the same problem buying gold coins from a dealer. The way gold went high and now is in decline means a lot of dealers are probably selling gold at a loss when all their expenses are taken into account. It's easy money when gold keeps going up.

Having said all that, I wouldn't trust a gold ETF either. MF Global sold gold. They cheated their customers out of a billion dollars and given all his connections to the Democratic Party, Corzine was allowed to get away with it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

A conspiracy in gold does appear to be more and more obvious to me. When Russia and China are buying huge quantities and the price does not go up but actually goes down. None of the "experts" have any explanation that makes any sense at all to me why gold is going down when it should be going up. When I read different articles from different sources saying that gold is being manipulated makes me believe the conspiracy theorists!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When you read about how much gold has been mined throughout history and how much is supposedly held by banks and countries(not even counting private holdings) it certainly does not add up. The top few banks alone claim to have more gold than there is supposed to be in the whole world. I think someone is telling a fib.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Tweto said:


> A conspiracy in gold does appear to be more and more obvious to me. When Russia and China are buying huge quantities and the price does not go up but actually goes down. None of the "experts" have any explanation that makes any sense at all to me why gold is going down when it should be going up. When I read different articles from different sources saying that gold is being manipulated makes me believe the conspiracy theorists!


Investments many times defy logic :dunno: give it enough time and Gold will be off to the races again.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In the old days(more than 5 years ago) it was rather simple. When the stock market went up- gold went down and vise-versa. Now there seems to be no rhythm-or-reason for many things that happen in the financial world.


----------

